# Rubio Monocoat/Laquer on top?



## tahoewood (May 5, 2014)

Dear Woodfinishing Experts,

I used Rubio Monocoat/clear on my sills (black walnut) and inside of window casings (douglas firm/custom color). It looks great. We made a custom color to darken the wood and make it match some black walnut trim and we are very pleased.

We are considering putting laquer (ML Campell) on top of the Rubio on the inside of the window casings which could possibly get wet (i.e. if window was left open when raining). 

Is this a good idea? It is necessary?
We would like to just leave the Rubio. We know that it supposed to be an "all-in-one" product. And we like the sheen, etc, it is perfect as is. We also know that we can touch up if it gets scratched etc.

If we put on the laquer, we can't do touch ups... and it will change the sheen... and we don't know it will stick well on the Rubio... and lastly, we are not even sure this will add any weather protection...

We called Rubio and the person on the phone wasn't helpful, she just told us that that would void the warranty and didn't know anything else.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you let the Rubio Monocoat dry overnight it would work to put lacquer over it however you could do better. The window is close enough to outdoors it would be better to use an exterior finish. I would recommend a marine grade spar varnish. The difference in finishes is the lacquer would dry harder than the spar. A spar is formulated to be more elastic to expand and contract with the wood movement that wood does in the sun. It also would be more waterproof. If though you do use lacquer it would be better to use a fully catalyzed lacquer. It's different than the box store lacquer. It has a hardener you add to the lacquer as you use it. This lacquer is much more water resistant than the box store lacquer. That type lacquer is know as a nitrocellulose lacquer and is not very water resistant. Most cabinet manufacturers have suspended using it because within a few years the finish starts flaking off on the cabinet doors in front of the sink due getting wet.

What ever film finish you use it could be touched up. Lacquer will melt into the previous finish making light scratches disappear. A spar varnish would take a little more work with touch up markers and some sanding to touch up. 

You should use some kind of film finish. Oil finishes just won't provide the protection from getting wet. 

As far as the sheen you could get the spar varnish in a satin sheen. If you don't put too many coats on it shouldn't change the sheen very much.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Go on line to the ML Campbell site. Review their line of products, call one of their distributors, they are up to speed on ALL ML products. Tell them what you are doing/expecting.

I have used their cat lacquer for years, it takes a ton of abuse. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

Rubio Monocoat actually stands up to water pretty well, once it's been given sufficient time to harden. It's sort of a "different animal" than most other oil finishes woodworkers are familiar with. I agree somewhat with Steve on the properties of lacquer, but there isn't any lacquer I'd use on a window sill though. If you like the look of the Monocoat already . . . "don't fix something that ain't broke." If you stick with just the Monocoat, maintenance will be a breeze. if you coat it with something, you kinda just blew that benefit and spent WAY too much money to have essentially just used it as a stain. If you are gonna topcoat Rubio Monocoat, it truly is just a waste of money to buy Monocoat.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Woodcutterron said:


> Rubio Monocoat actually stands up to water pretty well, once it's been given sufficient time to harden. It's sort of a "different animal" than most other oil finishes woodworkers are familiar with. I agree somewhat with Steve on the properties of lacquer, but there isn't any lacquer I'd use on a window sill though. If you like the look of the Monocoat already . . . "don't fix something that ain't broke." If you stick with just the Monocoat, maintenance will be a breeze. if you coat it with something, you kinda just blew that benefit and spent WAY too much money to have essentially just used it as a stain. If you are gonna topcoat Rubio Monocoat, it truly is just a waste of money to buy Monocoat.


*
*
I agree completely. If you plan to put a clear finish on top, there is no reason to use an oil finish to start with. That's why they make stain.


----------

